# Nav Software Update (3-1/60) Particulars



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I found this on the 'bmwnav' group on Yahoo Groups (originally posted on 9-26-02 by 'cfoote2667'). I thought it might be useful to some people here with Nav. I had mine updated today at Crevier.

------- BEGIN PASTE -------------------------------------

There is not much to say here....except that they talk about 9/2001 
vehicles being the only ones that can use the v.20 CD. We know that 
to be incorrect, as all 2001 vehicles in the BMW lineup had the MK 
III unit to begin with. Therefore, I have no idea what BMW is 
getting at -- I have the 'split-screen' software on my 2001 without 
any problems. But, here's some info for what its worth....


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

This Service Information bulletins supersedes S.I. B84 01 02 dated 
January 2002. 

designates changes to this revision 

SUBJECT 
Navigation Operating Split Screen Software V20.0 


MODEL 
E46, E39, E52, E53, E65, E66, E85 


SITUATION 
From September 2001, all vehicles with "split screen" navigation 
system will now be using Navigation Operating Software V20.0. Except 
E65/E66 vehicles prior to 9/2002, which will continue to use Nav CD 
V19.0. If Nav CD V20.0 is loaded into an E65/E66 prior to 9/2002 the 
CIP program will prompt you to "replace the Navigation Computer". Do 
not replace any parts. Reload Nav CD V19.0. All other non "Split 
screen" navigation vehicles produced prior to September 2001 will 
still use the Navigation Operating Software V17.1 and cannot be 
updated with V20.0. For information regarding Software V17.1, refer 
to SI B84 11 97 dated September 2002. 

Note: When programming an E65/E66 from 9/2002 production, Split 
Screen Software V20.0 must be used in conjunction with CIP V3.0 or 
later. 

Changes/Improvements for Mark III system from September 2001 
production. 

The "Set" screen shows the software/hardware version in the form 
of "3-1/60" or "3-2/60". The numbers have the following meanings: 
first digit 3 – indicates 3rd generation navigation system (MK3); 
second digit 1 – indicates top navigation – Mk3c color screen, or 2 
indicates radio navigation – Mk3m monochrome display; the last 2 
digits 60 indicates the software status of the graphics component in 
the navigation computer (MMI) Machine Man Interface. 

Split screen display is possible, i.e. it is possible to split the 
display of the on-board monitor and support map routing together 
with the direction arrow routing. 

It is possible to set whether the cursor moves on the map (same as 
V17.1 and older software versions) or whether the cursor is 
stationary and the map moves. 

"Zoom function" for destination entry. 

When entering the destination, the directory is constantly shown in 
the display, making it possible to change the directory faster. 
Further information is contained in the owner's manual for the 
navigation system, which is provided with the vehicle. 

PROCEDURE 
To load the new software in E46, E39, E52, E53, E85, follow the 
procedure below: 

Turn ignition to position 1 (Term R). Do not cycle the key or 
perform diagnosis while installing the new software. Make sure that 
the power supply is stable, i.e. do not switch on any electrical 
loads. 

Activate "GPS-Navigation" and acknowledge the screen disclaimer by 
pushing the rotary knob. 

Remove the map CD from the navigation computer by pressing 
the 'eject' button. 

Insert the Navigation Software CD V20.0 into the navigation computer 
(the CD-ROM V20.0 has P/N 01 59 0 141 891 index "G"). 

Follow the onscreen prompts to finish loading the software. The CD 
will eject when finished. 

Press the rotary knob and restart the navigation system. 

Reinstall map CD 

To load the new software in an E65, E66 follow the procedure below: 

Note: Connect an approved battery charger before loading software. 

Turn on ignition to Term R or Term 15. 

Using the iDrive enter into the Navigation Menu. 

Remove the map CD 

Insert the Navigation Operating Software CD V20.0 into the 
navigation computer. 

Select "Yes" with iDrive Controller to install software. 

The software will then load in two steps in approximately 10-15 
minutes. 

Do not touch the iDrive while the software is loading 

When the Coding is finished the CD will be ejected and the 
message "Installation Successful, Remove Software loading CD and 
press OK", at this point select "OK" with iDrive Controller. 

The Navigation system will then "reinitialize". 

When prompted insert map CD. 

To identify that Navigation software CD V20.0 has been installed 
follow the procedure as outlined below. 

Enter the Service Mode of the Control Display 

Select "MOST Devices" 

Scroll down and select "Navigation" 

Scroll down a few pages until "Software Version" is displayed 

Software Version should be 7.1.0 

To replace the navigation computer: 

When replacing a defective MKIII computer, a configuration signal is 
required to allow the new computer to load the correct software for 
its respective application. This is generated by using DIS coding 
program "Coding ZCS C30.0" or higher and the Navigation System 
Operating Software CD V20.0. 

Connect DISplus/GT1 tester to vehicle. 

From DIS Coding/Programming select "1 ZCS Coding". 

Select appropriate engineering series (E39, E53, etc.) 

Select "4 Conversion". 

Select "3 IKE/Kombi". 

Select "2 Language". 

At prompt, "Is the CD_ROM present?" – select "Yes", but do not 
insert CD20.0 in to the navigation computer yet! 

First select the main language (preferably English) and then an 
additional language (the choices are: French, Italian, Spanish, 
German). 

Select announcer's voice gender (preferably female). 

After activation of automatic coding, the DIS tester tells you to 
follow the instructions on the monitor for Navigation Operating 
Software CD V20.0 installation. 

Place CD V20.0 into the navigation computer CD drive. 

Once loading has been completed, remove the CD and then confirm 
completion by pressing rotary push-button on the monitor. 

Turn ignition off for 10 seconds and then turn ignition on and 
perform functional check. 

After this step has finished, code the navigation computer in the 
regular manner using the path "1 Recoding". 

Important: 

Do not switch ignition OFF during software loading procedure. Do not 
use any other Navigation Operating Software CD except CD V20.0. 

If the navigation computer is already configured for a navigation 
system (Radio Nav, or Top Nav), the procedure described above is not 
necessary during the subsequent operating software updates. 

TROUBLESHOOTING HINTS 
The following problems may occur during the software loading 
procedure. 

The message "CD defective" appears on the display screen. 

The message "Fault during programming" appears on the display 
screen. 

The message "The system is restarting" appears on the display 
screen. 

The installation process has stopped and the display screen is blank 
and the power LED on the navigation computer is off. The CD will not 
eject. 

These complaints are usually the result of a faulty Navigation 
Operating software CD. 

For points 1-3 for error messages that appear on the display screen 
try loading a new Navigation CD. 

For a CD that will not eject from the Navigation computer follow the 
procedure below. 

Remove the Navigation computer 

Unplug the voltage supply (blue connector). 

Reconnect the voltage supply and immediately press the eject button 
repeatedly until the CD in the drive is ejected. 

Insert a new Navigation CD and restart the installation process. 

1 

*Used for vehicles produced after September 2001 only. 

*Used for E65/E66 produced after September 2002 only. 

Copies of the CD V20.0 were shipped in September to every BMW Center 
through the Automatic Tool Shipment Program.


----------



## acitydweller (Aug 12, 2004)

darn. so my May 2001 build e46 M3 with MK3 nav is limited to usethe Navigation Operating Software V17.1.

I guess its better than nothing


----------

